
Mozilla's Raskin Says Product Placement is Coming Soon to Facebook Photos - joelhaus
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebook_product_placement.php
======
gjm11
> Mozilla's Raskin says product placement is coming soon to Facebook photos

No he doesn't. He says that _if_ product placement starts appearing in
people's Facebook photos _then_ it may mess with people's memories.

"What I think is going to start happening is ..."

ReadWriteWeb is up to its usual standards here. Bah.

